# Puppy behavior after day care



## aerialdreams (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm a first time mama to a little 5 month old havanese girl, and since I work 8-9 hour days, I just started to sent her to doggy day care so she can get some good exercise and socialization when I'm gone. Today was the first time she went! Before I get to my question though, some background: 

My puppy's usually super hyper and really high energy, to the point that I can't direct her or get her attention at all when we are outside because she's super worked up and wants to run everywhere and play with everything. I've been told by 2 trainers now that she could be behaving this way due to anxiety/fear. I've also been warned by some against doggy day cares because I've been told they can cause long term behavioral problems down the road, especially if the puppy has anxiety/fear problems. 

Unfortunately, due to my job I really can't come home to stay with her during lunch everyday, and even on the weekends I don't know where to take her to get good socialization (we don't like the dog parks around here--too many unruly dogs), so I think doggy day care is the best option for her socialization and exercise. However, I'm scared that she would have bad experiences, so I'm very reluctant right now about going/I don't really know what to do. 

Anyway, I know that many dogs come home very tired but happy from doggy daycares because they had a whole day of fun and running around. But I also know that some puppies can come home tired/lethargic because they've been stressed out the whole day. How can I tell which is happening? What are the behavioral differences between happy-tired and stressed-tired? She's been pretty subdued since she came home, but to me she seems really lethargic/not happy, but I have no idea if I'm just imagining it because I've been so worried all day. If she has anxiety/fear problems, I don't want to add to her anxiety by sending her to daycare. But confusing the picture is the fact that she gets SUPER car sick and she had thrown up on the way home. I don't know if she's just lethargic from the car ride?

So, basically, what signs should I look out for after she comes back from daycare that would signify that the daycare was good, and what are some bad signs? 

Thanks!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

How does she react to going to daycare?
Is she reluctant? scared? or hyper and excited?
That would be your biggest clue. 

After you pick her up but before you leave, ask the staff "how does she play?" If she's a good active player then she might be making friends but if she's shy or running away then she might not enjoy it.


----------



## aerialdreams (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm definitely going to watch out for how she reacts to going today, but honestly she gets SO SO carsick that she's never excited to go anywhere. In fact, she just seems miserable anytime we have to travel, so that clouds everything a bit, which is why I was hoping there are signs I can look for after she comes back from daycare. She can't help but throw up everytime-- even when I don't feed her before going, she'll still throw up mucous, poor baby.


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

she should get over the carsickness with age...some dogs are never good travellers though. Best thing is to make the vehicle a positive place for her though (through games/treats) so she doesn't always associate a car trip with 'puke'.


I want to say that Jax was carsick up to the 5-6 month mark as well then suddenly, never again. He used to throw up on 5 minute car rides and now we've travelled well over 2-3 hours at a time both on a full and empty stomach.

Seeing as my wife and I have Jax at daycare 2x per week (when I'm on day shifts), you easily learn to tell if they love it or hate it. Jax basically runs to the daycare door and his tail doesn't stop wagging. When in the building he runs up to the closest staff person he sees for his morning 'pet'. Leaving, his tail is still wagging and he always has this goofy grin on his face. 
Once home, he absolutely crashes on his bed for hours at a time (as he's exhausted), but I know just from his mannerisms that he had a good day.

and bad experiences can happen anywhere, not just daycare. When you find a good daycare you'll know its the right place by watching your pup's mannerisms (ours even has cameras set up so you can watch your dog throughout the day if you feel the need). A puppy should love the socializations and is naturally curious and overly playful at that age Usually anxiety/fear at that age is a result of what they've been exposed to. If they've had nothing but positive experiences so far then you have nothing to lose and are likely overthinking the situation

Good luck


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

How was she acting when you picked her up from daycare (before the car ride)? Did she seem happy/excited? Also ask the daycare workers how she did and what kind of interaction she had with the other dogs.

Our dog started going to daycare when she was about 6 months old. When I go to pick her up she's on a "daycare high". She's super excited and runs around greeting everyone, looking for treats, sniffing everything, etc. Then when we get home, she just lies quietly for about 45 minutes while she waits for her dinner (sometimes she can barely keep her eyes open). After she's been fed, she sleeps for the entire evening.


----------



## Robson63 (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi, I know your post was 6 years ago, but your dog sounded so much like my puppy, I thought I'd ask how things progressed? My puppy has just returned from her 2nd day care session - she went in, tail wagging, and was very waggy when I picked her up. But like your dog, she's extremely car sick, and has to be picked up and put into the car - body language is screaming, I hate the car! She's usually sick within 10 minutes of any journey. Now she's home, she's very subdued and has just gone to her basket. I'm assured she's had a lovely day by the carers, loves playing with the other dogs - but she's like a doppelganger of my usually enthusiastic puppy.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Original poster hasn't been here in over six years.


----------

